# suggest handycam



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 31, 2009)

Please give me some idea about handycams. I have a budget of Rs.25,000/-. Pour out all your experiences, suggestions, ideas, brands, etc.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

Only help I can give here is go for HDD based cams with good storage capacity, minimum 30GB. Do NOT go for any other storage media based cam. HDD's are by far the best.

Brands don't matter that much, just get any well known ones. My friend has a panasonic hdd based cam. He is using it for three years no probs. Not sure about model number.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 1, 2009)

Also go for progressive one not for interlaced one

progressive cams have high quality and high price too.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 1, 2009)

What is the meaning of progressive one? And interlaced one? I have in mind one two models of sony dcr-sr47e and another one dcr-sr67e. See here *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/cam-camcorder? Are they progressive and good?


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

^Look for others too, as you might end up saving some bucks if you go non-Sony.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is full specs of DCR-SR47E
*cgi.ebay.in/Sony-DCR-SR47E-60GB-HD...70265332985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZIN_Camcorders_3


----------

